# Barista Express Filter lights flashing (yes I’ve checked the locking mech)



## MrBourne (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello everyone!

Apologies if this has been asked before but I need some help with my barista express.

I've had it for 5 years now, never had an issue and I fired it up this morning and the filter size lights are flashing.

Normally this is the basket not being locked in properly so I checked and all was secure. I took the hopper off and checked the locking pins were engaging, again all fine. I stripped and cleaned the whole grinder assembly and still the lights are flashing1

Any bright spark out there got any ideas?

Thanks I'm advance

P


----------



## Espressonic (Dec 28, 2020)

MrBourne said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before but I need some help with my barista express.
> 
> ...


 Have you tried twisting/pushing the hopper into position slightly while the lights are flashing? What effect does that have? My guess would be a dodgy contact, maybe some grinds managed to get somewhere tucked away breaking the contact being made.


----------



## MrBourne (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice! It wasn't that but I took the top cover off to get a better look for the grinds and it was actually the contact pressure switch. It had slipped down off its locator pins so the hopper Pins were just passing over and not engaging it.

Order has been restored. My morning are less bleak XD


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

MrBourne said:


> ...Order has been restored...


 And the world is right again....well done on diagnosing the problem 😎

p.s. welcome to the forum, enjoy your stay and have fun.


----------

